# The Categories of Greeting Card



## gracedan1990 (Aug 27, 2015)

Greeting card is the most effective way that anyone can use to express their true feelings, concerns and love to family, lovers or friends. It becomes one of the most prettiest and personal gifts for many people. There are dozens of categories of greeting cards for every special occasion such as congratulations, birthday, holidays, romance and so on. It is used widely for Mother’s Day, Father’s Day, Valentine’s Day, Christmas Day, New Year, Anniversary, Halloween, Easter, Thanksgiving Day and many other holidays. It is also applied to express thank you, thinking of you, miss you, best wishes, good luck, sorry, sympathy, get well, engagement, new baby, I love you, back to school, graduation, wedding and engagement. As mentioned above, the most popular occasions for sending greeting cards are Christmas Day, Birthday, Valentine’s Day, Mother’s Day and Father’s Day. In addition, if someone feel down in the dumps, you can send him or her a card to convey your concern.


----------

